# 2011 VW CC/Passat, steering Assist adaptation step by step



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

hi guys , i have a 2011 VW CC, customer change the Rack N pinion. i am trying to calibrate the steering assist system. but i dont know how.. can some one help me out. with a step by step guide.. please .. thanks
here is the auto detect


VCDS Version: Release 14.10.0 (x64)
Data version: 20141022

Friday,12,December,2014,16:38:43:45286

Chassis Type: AN (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WVWMP7AN6CE502146 Mileage: 56980km-35405miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 FD HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 3951 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 08288 444 123742
VCID: 72EB29496D1FC7B169F-8027

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 3509 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001010251217
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 25410215EC51E0093CD-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M
Component: J104 C2 450M V42C 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000003411276
Coding: 0000399
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 377DD85D46FD62999E1-8062

2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.12
Time: 16:16:08

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Voltage: 13.50 V
Bin. Bits: 00011111
Count: 244
Hex Value: 0x0008

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.12
Time: 16:16:08

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Voltage: 13.50 V
Bin. Bits: 00011111
Count: 244
Hex Value: 0x0008


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 3D71CA75ACC148C944D-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802059400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 387FDB618BE36DE197B-806D

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 19101 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 111110 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZPMJRR16 
Coding: 0012371
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4B9594AD2A75F679CA9-801E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000001VLM

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0021.10.100000300000660062ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 660062ÿ†6332MTS613202920 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 02920 ÿ†6342MTS685662910 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 62910 ÿ†6351HTS6IBORE6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: RE6KR ÿ†6361HTS69SARE6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: RE6KR ÿ†63727TS671KUF6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: UF6KR ÿ†63827TS672KUF6KR ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: UF6KR ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20101112201109
Coding: 098A270000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 6BD5342D82351679AA9-803E

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 3A7BC169BDEF7FF161F-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 031110F1001817
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3467EF51978B8981BB3-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128T03CW02
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 75E112551C71D0894CD-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 377DD85D46FD62999E1-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668925954 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 275D081D565DF2190E1-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0001749874
Coding: 0004B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide.rod
VCID: 7CF70771F75B81C1333-8029

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001755054 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 G HW: 5N1 909 148 F
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.075 0401 
Revision: 1AH02234 Serial number: 00081970153202
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3663D55941F79B91857-8063

3 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.12
Time: 15:57:23

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 12.10 V

00566 - Steering Assistance Operation 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.12
Time: 16:16:10

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 7.0
Steering Angle: 0.00°
Not OK
Steering Angle: 0.00°
(no units): 8

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.12
Time: 16:16:10

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 7.0
Steering Angle: 0.00°
Not OK
Steering Angle: 0.00°
(no units): 13


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 377DD85D46FD62999E1-8062

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 031110F1001817
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 6FED203DBE2DEA59861-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 HW: 3AA 919 204 
Component: Analoguhr 003 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0001764026
Coding: 0004B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide.rod
VCID: 79F91E65F869B4E9285-802C

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001740460 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000034640
Coding: 0022057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3365EC4D52858EB9A29-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0013 
Revision: -----12S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1168581
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62CB59097DFF573119F-8037

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.12
Time: 15:57:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000005908
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_SE36.rod
VCID: 3365EC4D9A858EB9A29-8066

2 Faults Found:
8397058 - Front Left TPMS Sensor 
C1050 31 [009] - No Signal
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56705 km
Date: 2014.11.25
Time: 20:51:48

8397314 - Front Right TPMS Sensor 
C1051 31 [009] - No Signal
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56705 km
 Date: 2014.11.25
Time: 20:51:48


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668898310
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 326BE949659F87B1A9F-8067

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:54)--------------------------


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

It actually looks like your steering angle sensor may be faulty, possibly your customer lost power steering and misdiagnosed it as being the rack, and replaced the rack?

Go through like this to attempt, some vehicles have the steering angle sensor in the ABS module, and some have their own login module called steering angle. You can see that here.










If you have the steering angle one, try going into there, then click login. If you mouse over the numbers in the box on that screen, it should tell you what to enter as the code to do the steering angle sensor adaptation. If it doesn't then look in the ABS module. VCDS is very good about sort of explaining these things while you're logged into those two modules. You usually must login with a security code to do the adaptation, and VCDS does you the favor of providing that code.

So, once you've logged in, then you go into basic settings, and there will be a dropdown box that you can click, and it'll allow you to select steering angle sensor adaptation and direct you how to complete it.

That all being said, VWs are very smart, and VCDS is very good, and that Steering angle sensor defective fault is very likely not an accident or incorrect. Try clearing faults to clear it, my guess is it comes right back.

If your customer didn't have the steering angle sensor properly aligned when doing the rack (ie, it the wheel wasn't centered and the rack wasn't centered) then very likely they broke it, and you now need a new one.

I suggest car-part.com for a used one, I just bought one on there for a customer's New Beetle for like $50. Great resource.

Let me know if you need any further help, but I'd put money on it that you won't be able to just adapt the steering based on what I see.

If I've helped you, I'd like to direct you to my podcast called the German Auto Podcast by Dub Autowerks, the link is in my signature. I'm going to be putting together some training courses on this stuff soon,hopefully with Ross-Tech's help. I am about to start getting more in depth about the software in my podcast soon. VCDS is really an awesome product, there are many other companies out there trying to do what they do, but nobody really comes close, even hardware that costs 10x the price. I'm a huge fan.

If you can't seem to figure out how to do this, I can actually control the scan tool over the internet if you have wifi, and attempt to see what's going on myself.


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

customer did say after installing the Rack, car steering would automaticlly move to the right hard.. then he said to fix it, he turned steering wheel all the way left made 3 circles then all the way to the right made 3 circles.. then car move straight..


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah pretty surr he destroyed the sensor whrn he did that. Steering wheels actually only go 2.5 turns each direction...


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

steering angle adaptoin fail.. its bad steering angle.. .. the steering angle sensor is located on the steering column correct??


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup behind the wheel otherwise knowm as clockspring


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

thanks Dub.
i will report back after i get clockspring installed.


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

i change clock spring, now passat doesnt honk, i calibrated the steering angle sensor, VCDS said ok ... fualts clear. took passat out for a spin, all lights came back on.. new clock spring has a different part #5K0.953.569.AS
the old clock spring part# 5K0.953.569.T

here are the fault codes..
VCDS Version: Release 14.10.0 (x64)
Data version: 20141022

Tuesday,06,January,2015,14:51:20:45286

Chassis Type: AN (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WVWMP7AN6CE502146 Mileage: 56990km-35411miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 FD HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 3951 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 08288 444 123742
VCID: 72EB29496D1FC7B169F-8027

4 Faults Found:
005703 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus 
P1647 - 000 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

005784 - Please Check DTC Memory of Steering Wheel Electronics 
P1698 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

049682 - Steering Column Control Module 
U0212 - 000 - No Communications - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

049682 - Steering Column Control Module 
U0212 - 000 - No Communications - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 3509 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001010251217
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 25410215EC51E0093CD-8070

1 Fault Found:
28907 - No Communications with Cruise Control (Front) Distance Sensor 
U0235 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 56990 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2015.01.06
Time: 14:07:16


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M
Component: J104 C2 450M V42D 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000003411276
Coding: 0000399
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 377DD85D46FD62999E1-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 3D71CA75ACC148C944D-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802059400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 387FDB618BE36DE197B-806D

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 19101 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 111110 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZPMJRR16 
Coding: 0012371
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4B9594AD2A75F679CA9-801E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000001VLM

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0021.10.100000300000660062ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 660062ÿ†6332MTS613202920 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 02920 ÿ†6342MTS685662910 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 62910 ÿ†6351HTS6IBORE6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: RE6KR ÿ†6361HTS69SARE6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: RE6KR ÿ†63727TS671KUF6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: UF6KR ÿ†63827TS672KUF6KR ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: UF6KR ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 569 AS HW: 5K0 953 569 AS
Component: LENKS.MODUL 016 0140 
Revision: --X01--- Serial number: 20140802200849
Coding: F980A10000
Shop #: WSC 01286 386 08256
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 09196EA5A889A469385-805C

4 Faults Found:
226839 - Turn Signal Switch 
B1144 11 [009] - Short to Ground
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56990 km
Date: 2015.01.06
Time: 14:07:15

227355 - Windshield Wiper/Washer Switch 
B1149 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56990 km
Date: 2015.01.06
Time: 14:07:15

365080 - Controls in Steering Wheel 
U108E 00 [009] - No Communications
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56990 km
Date: 2015.01.06
Time: 14:07:15

1140738 - Steering angle sensor 
B1168 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 84
Mileage: 56990 km
Date: 2015.01.06
Time: 14:07:15


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 3A7BC169BDEF7FF161F-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 031110F1001817
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3467EF51978B8981BB3-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128T03CW02
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 75E112551C71D0894CD-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 377DD85D46FD62999E1-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668925954 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 275D081D565DF2190E1-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0001749874
Coding: 0004B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide.rod
VCID: 7CF70771F75B81C1333-8029

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001755054 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 G HW: 5N1 909 148 F
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.075 0401 
Revision: 1AH02234 Serial number: 00081970153202
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3663D55941F79B91857-8063

1 Fault Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56990 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.06
Time: 14:16:14

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 11.90 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 377DD85D46FD62999E1-8062

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 031110F1001817
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 6FED203DBE2DEA59861-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 HW: 3AA 919 204 
Component: Analoguhr 003 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0001764026
Coding: 0004B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide.rod
VCID: 79F91E65F869B4E9285-802C

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001740460 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000034640
Coding: 0022057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3365EC4D52858EB9A29-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0013 
Revision: -----12S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1168581
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62CB59097DFF573119F-8037

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56990 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.06
Time: 14:07:43


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000005908
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_SE36.rod
VCID: 3365EC4D9A858EB9A29-8066

2 Faults Found:
8397058 - Front Left TPMS Sensor 
C1050 31 [009] - No Signal
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56705 km
Date: 2014.11.25
Time: 20:51:48

8397314 - Front Right TPMS Sensor 
C1051 31 [009] - No Signal
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 56705 km
Date: 2014.11.25
Time: 20:51:48


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668898310
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 326BE949659F87B1A9F-8067

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:54)--------------------------


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

I made swap from 1K0 to 5N1-APA steering rack 
Calibration / end of is different.
Dont remember if that steering rack accept security acces , if not use acces to ABS 
but the solution for G85 was turn Steering wheel to the left Max you can and keep untill you will hear a double noise from cluster 
then turn it to Right to max , and keep over 2-3 sec to hear noise again

With a 5N1_APA your 16th controler must be code to "steering angle sensor connected to steering rack"


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

do i have to calibrate it first.. for the horn to work?? because it doesnt honk. with the new clock spring..


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

Spacewalker said:


> I made swap from 1K0 to 5N1-APA steering rack
> Calibration / end of is different.
> Dont remember if that steering rack accept security acces , if not use acces to ABS
> but the solution for G85 was turn Steering wheel to the left Max you can and keep untill you will hear a double noise from cluster
> ...


when i turn steering wheel to left and right. do i need to be driving??


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

No, car stationary 
Turn MAXIMUM and keep unitill you will hear a noise.


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

Spacewalker said:


> No, car stationary
> Turn MAXIMUM and keep unitill you will hear a noise.


i did what you said. i start car, i turn steering wheel max left waited for 3 beeps, turn wheel max right wait for 3 beeps, turn wheel to the straight position. 
when into abs brake - security access -input 40168- basic setting select G85 press go- press ON/OFF NEXT it fail, in the box said not ok.. 
what should i do next?


----------

